# Barkley growing up!!



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

Barkley is 4.5 months old and weighs in at 7 kg's now. Still has lots of puppy fur but is losing some of his milk teeth, thank god 

Second pick is of him at 2 months and 1.6 kg's. Third pic of him at the seaside for the first time and getting wet!!

Just thought it was interesting to see how much they change in 10 weeks.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Gorgeous pictures! I love the beach shot.


----------



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

Lindor, the beach was fantastic for Barkley, he really enjoyed it. We were on Hurst Spit at Milford on Sea looking over to the Needles at the Isle of Wight.

Other pic is of of Barkley deciding if the sea was for him or not...subsequently he decided it was


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful. Wish I were there.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pictures, he is a gorgeous looking boy, the beach looks fun too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the picture of him testing the sea! Just dipping his paw in - very cute, I think it's great to be able to watch them experience new sights, sounds and smells x


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

So nice to see him growing up! He's a handsome fella!


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

So lovely to see some pics of Barkley, he is absolutely gorgeous  Doris loves digging in the sand but hasn't braved the sea yet, however, discovered that she does enjoy running through mud on a recent forrest walk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable and that beach is stunning.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Do all these sea going dogs know to not drink the salt water instinctively?

Barkley is gorgeous as always!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a stunningly perfect cute boy! His coat has a beautiful texture!

Fairle - my two never drink the sea water!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Do all these sea going dogs know to not drink the salt water instinctively?
> 
> Barkley is gorgeous as always!


fairlie Poppy tried sea water this weekend - licking her chops and everything. She loved the beach but we didn't dare stay too long as we thought she'd make herself sick. I couldn't even let the boys throw sticks into the water for her as she'd probably gulp a load in the process. 
One of my parent's dogs once gulped so much sea water that every time she barked a jet of sea water would squirt out of her bum . There we were on the beach trying to get out of the way of this squirting dog, which of course just got her more excited and so barked (and squirted) even more. Poor girl, she must have felt a bit poorly, but she was a hard-as-nails rescue dog so a dodgy tummy wasn't going to get her down. 

Barkley is a super looking puppy, he's a very handsome boy. He's really changed in those 10 weeks. Poppy is a similar age but I don't think she's changed (or grown) nearly as much.


----------

